# Top 10 Best Car Seat Covers



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

For some, seat covers aren’t the most stylish accessory you can add to your vehicle, but they have a lot of value in keeping your interior in top notch shape. Some seat covers do have fancy patterns and colors that spice up your interior, but their main purpose is to keep your car’s seats clean. Whether protecting against spills, dirt, mud, or even sweat, seat covers come in a variety of prices and materials, so they’re not as easy to shop for as you may initially think. Read More


----------

